
The Autonomous Driving Cookbook - dsr12
https://github.com/Microsoft/AutonomousDrivingCookbook
======
jvanderbot
The article implies that machine learning will solve everything. I cannot
imagine that's actually the case. This looks like an attempt to sell Yet
Another Cloud Framework by combining keywords.

------
afeezaziz
This is amazing. Perhaps there should be like a 101 to explain basic step by
step to do autonomous driving experiment for fun.

